
Chandrayan 2 – India's second moon spacecraft launched successfully - shivekkhurana
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/isro-chandrayaan-2-launch-live-updates-rocket-scheduled-to-lift-off-at-2-43-pm/liveblog/70323231.cms
======
bobosha
yay. well done India.

~~~
waynesoftware
Indeed!

